# Which Volume Control To Use?



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have my CD collection ripped to my computer which I send it to my receiver using the Realtek integrated sound card and Media Monkey as the media player.

My question is: each has a volume control so how do I set them for best sound? I've always thought to put them all in the middle and use the receiver to fine adjust the volume. But I wonder if that's optimum given that's it's totally in the digital domain until the Realtek sends it out to the receiver? Or am I just doing mental gymnastics and it truly matters not at all?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I generally keep the Windows volume at 80%. Adjust the speakers/AVR to the typical high volume setting, and then use the media player volume to adjust as needed (or vice versa if the media player is in the background).

If you are connected digitally, you could likely leave Windows and the media player at 100% and adjust using the AVR. 

The only time it could be an issue, is if Windows or the media player is turned low and you are trying to crank it loudly through the AVR. As you are amplifying a reduced signal.

It's mainly a matter of what works best in your situation. And a bit of experimentation should determine if any particular scenario reduces the quality.


----------

